# Post Your Kilo TT Geometry / Measurements



## joeg26er (Oct 31, 2008)

Just got my Kilo TT Pro measured

Thought I would start a thread / resource so others could refer to it since it seems some measurements are hard to get - like the head tube length

I'll start:

Bike is a 53cm Kilo TT PRO (the tangerine / yellow, but that don't matter...)

TT - 55cm (center to center)

ST - 56.5cm (center to top) OR 53cm (center to center)

WB - 97cm (axle to axle)

Standover - 80cm (ground to top of top tube)

Head tube length - 13cm (top to bottom, not including bearing cups)

Did I leave anything out?

Thanks
J


----------

